# Kindle battery



## thieldke (Dec 31, 2009)

I've owned my Kindle for about 18 months now.
It gets a couple of hours use everyday.
The battery charge now lasts about 3 days at the most.  Only one day if I use the internet alot.
What do you do when your battery won't hold a charge anymore?
Thanks
...


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Have you checked first if something is stuck indexing? Search on homepage for some weird string of letters like xpxpxp and then it will tell you if something is not yet done. If you did that already and nothing there, then on to the next thing.

I assume you have a K2 and its out of warranty now. As first try still I would call Amazon and see what they say. All they can say is no.

As another option you can put your own battery in it. Let me see if I find the video on how to do it. Here it is:

http://www.newpower99.com/Battery_for_Amazon_Kindle_II_p/amazon%20kindle%20ii.htm

That gives you an idea on if you are comfortable with doing that.

I would still call up Kindle customer service first. You never know.


----------



## Sassafrazzled (Mar 14, 2010)

I had that problem on my k2 a while after loading a bunch of large books onto my kindle. I tried the search and there wasn't anything stuck indexing but I was still getting only a couple days of charge. I ended up clearing everything off (backed up my stuff into Calibre and then wiped the book directory on the kindle), charging it to full (green light) and then manually turned it off/on (hold the power switch for ~15 seconds). It went right back to the standard charge length and I haven't had any issues since.


----------



## thieldke (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks very much for your help.  I got my new battery today and it was incredibly easy to change.
Shame on Amazon for making us go through this.
Everyone knows that batteries do not keep recharging forever.
Everyone who's ever owned a rechargeable razor knows this.
Amazon should have a better plan than to make everyone buy a new Kindle just because the battery dies.
...


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

thieldke said:


> Amazon should have a better plan than to make everyone buy a new Kindle just because the battery dies.
> ...


They do. You can send it in, and for a fee they will replace the battery for you.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> They do. You can send it in, and for a fee they will replace the battery for you.


Or, if it's still under warranty (and maybe even if it isn't) they'll send a replacement unit free.


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

thieldke said:


> I got my new battery today and it was incredibly easy to change.


Yes, it is an exceedingly minute issue. Nothing to worry about.


----------



## thieldke (Dec 31, 2009)

"They do. You can send it in, and for a fee they will replace the battery for you. "



Not a Kindle 2 that's out of warranty.
Or if they do, you know something their customer service department hasn't been told.
...


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

If your Kindle is in warranty, they will replace it for free.

If your Kindle is out of warranty, they will replace it for a fee. $59, I believe.


----------



## thieldke (Dec 31, 2009)

You "believe" wrong.
I speak from actual experience.
If your kindle two is out of warranty, you are out of luck.
...


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Alrighty, then.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Amazon's pretty good about taking care of their customers. I have seen many people get replacements for their Kindles if it's a screen or battery issue, even out of warranty. Even if they don't replace it, they offer a refurbished unit at a really good price.

Make sure you call Kindle Customer Service at 866-321-8851 (in the US)

I had a K2 out of warranty that had some screen issues and they replaced it, no questions asked...


----------



## Trophywife007 (Aug 31, 2009)

thieldke said:


> Thanks very much for your help. I got my new battery today and it was incredibly easy to change.
> Shame on Amazon for making us go through this.
> Everyone knows that batteries do not keep recharging forever.
> Everyone who's ever owned a rechargeable razor knows this.
> ...


Thieldke, did you lose the content on your Kindle when you replaced the battery or did your books all stay on it? That's one thing I was wondering about before trying to install a new battery. Thanks!


----------



## thieldke (Dec 31, 2009)

I can't tell you how grateful I was for Atunah's post.
I was my wits end.
You don't lose any content at all when you change the battery.
After you charge it up, it comes on and everything is exactly the same, it doesn't affect your kindle at all.
I think the battery life must be even longer than the original kindle battery because my battery guage has barely moved since I changed it.
Make sure you watch the video that Atunah posted a link to.  It was extremely easy to do.  Every bit as easy as the guy in the video makes it look.  The tools to do the change come with the new battery, you don't have to buy them.
My only problem was my fat fingers and those little tiny screws!
It was fascinating to see the inside of my kindle.
I was a little worried for the two hours while it was charging about how it was going to turn out, but it was perfectly fine.
...


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Oh I am so glad this worked out so good for you *thieldke*. I don't have a K2. I have a K1 and it was easy to replace the battery on that one. The K2 looks pretty easy too. The K3 looks a little harder because it seems you have to really pry off the back and its very thin looking.

We K3 users don't have to worry about that until after the first year is up at least. I wish my K3 had better battery life than it has, but oh well.

Those guys at the link really did a good job in showing how it goes step by step.


----------



## Trophywife007 (Aug 31, 2009)

Many thanks, thieldke.  I really wanted to hear from someone who had done it before.


----------

